

The Y Combinator-denied fly to YC Reject - allanscu
http://vator.tv/news/2011-04-11-the-y-combinator-denied-fly-to-yc-reject

======
ChuckMcM
It's an excellent way to mine the mid-point of the long tail. Clearly YC has
limited resources and part of the requirement to be YC is to know that
everyone they accept must be able to get the level of support they offer for
new ventures.

The resource limitations guarantee that there will be people rejected which
are otherwise solid ideas. So finding a way to get those people resources is a
good thing for everyone.

I don't think it necessarily has to be a 'competition' but it could also give
YC the ability to know what if they had chosen 'project Q' vs rejecting it,
giving them a way to perhaps tune their own process a bit.

It's also true that there is an uncomfortable amount of randomness to startup
success, founder chemistry, market windows, world events, consumer whim, all
contribute an uncomfortably large factor to the success outcome. In some sense
knowing the timing can be as important as executing well.

------
erikb
In my eyes YCR clearly shows that there needs to be something beside YC. Every
super hero needs his arch enemy.

~~~
edge17
There are plenty of alternatives to YC, YC is just the posterchild for
incubators rightnow.

As far as archenemies are concerned, if by that you mean there needs to be
several competitors in the market so that the customers (the entrepreneur) has
choices and the players in the market are forced to compete for the customer,
then I agree. There are other incubators in the market, some with better
deals; YC happens to carry a good deal of name and a great network with it
though.

